# Order Placed



## garyctr (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi there,

Placed an order at the weekend (just over £75 so 2 free towels!). One wax arrived today - are orders normally dispatched seperately?

Gary


----------



## garyctr (Feb 16, 2006)

Still only received 1 of the 9 items I ordered (and expecting 2 free towels as well) 9 days ago. 

Any idea where the rest is? It says Part Despatched on my account but it's said that for a week. 

The order number is 28450822. I would phone up but I can't actually use the stuff till the weekend anyway so it's not too urgent. As long as it's on its way....


----------



## garyctr (Feb 16, 2006)

Anything? 10 days now.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Gary, 

I must apologise for my tardy response, I have been out of the office most of the week in meetings all over the country and this is the first time I have had a chance to log on....

I have just logged on remotley to our system at the office and have found that your waiting on the Hi Tech Wheel Cleaner which came in to us tonight (finally!!) so that will go to you tomorrow.

The rest of the order went out in 2 seperate consignments. One on the 21st Feb which was delivery note number 14135 and the second on the 22nd  Feb which was delivery note number 14151. It would appear that you have the one item that was on the order of the 22nd but not the 7 Items that was on the 21st  

Obviously I dont want you to be waiting while I investigate with City Link what they have done with your order, so I will arrange for the complete order bar the polish you have recieved to be packed and sent to you, complete with free cloths tomorrow, so it will be with you Friday in time for the weekend!! 

As I say, I dont know whats happend to your original order but I will be on at City Link in the morning :devil: Please accept Clean and Shiny's sincere apologies for the hassle!


----------



## garyctr (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Johnny


----------



## garyctr (Feb 16, 2006)

I've just checked downstairs with my reception at work and they are very good and signing and recording all deliveries - they definately didn't receive the second order but obviously they did get the first.


----------



## garyctr (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Johnny,

A parcel arrived today - thanks very much!

Gary


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great, glad you have got it


----------



## garyctr (Feb 16, 2006)

Also go the wheel cleaner in a seperate package! 

Give me a shout if you need help tracking down the missing package.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

City Link cant find the first one, so thats a claim going in this week..... 

Thanks for the offer


----------

